# Nintendo Switch Games NSP XCI Download Free



## Stealphie (Feb 2, 2021)

Ya dirty little pirate! Wanting to pirate, eh? Maybe you googled "*game* nintendo switch nsp xci download" and got here. Or you just found this thread directly from GBAtemp. Either way that's fine. buy your damn gaems kiddos!


----------



## tfocosta (Feb 2, 2021)

I was sure I would find some Warez content here...


----------



## Nobody_Important4u (Feb 2, 2021)

Ok boomer


----------



## Stealphie (Feb 2, 2021)

Nobody_Important4u said:


> Ok boomer


imagine unironically saying ok boomer in 2021


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Feb 2, 2021)

Stealphie said:


> imagine unironically saying ok boomer in 2021


Ok boomer 


Where's my comedy genius award


----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Feb 2, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> Ok boomer
> 
> 
> Where's my comedy genius award


Ok boomer


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Feb 2, 2021)

CPG said:


> Ok boomer


----------



## Stealphie (Feb 3, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> Ok boomer
> 
> 
> Where's my comedy genius award


----------



## UltraSUPRA (Feb 3, 2021)

Piracy is good.


----------



## slaphappygamer (Feb 5, 2021)

I actually found this thread from a link in the txt file that came with my “content”.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Feb 5, 2021)

slaphappygamer said:


> I actually found this thread from a link in the txt file that came with my “content”.


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 5, 2021)

I guess everyone is here soley checking for latest eshop deals


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 5, 2021)

Stealphie said:


> Ya dirty little pirate! Wanting to pirate, eh? Maybe you googled "*game* nintendo switch nsp xci download" and got here. Or you just found this thread directly from GBAtemp. Either way that's fine. buy your damn gaems kiddos!


And here I was hoping you would provide us with free brazilian switch games.


----------



## BigOnYa (Feb 6, 2021)

Nothing to see here...move along


----------



## Chary (Feb 6, 2021)

Stealphie out here to singlehandedly boost GBAtemp's SEO ;O;


----------



## slaphappygamer (Feb 8, 2021)

Just a little bit to rent here.


----------

